# misoprostol (cytotec) for induction or any natural induction suggestions



## theboysmama (Sep 21, 2005)

I am 16wks 4 days and just found out today that our baby died about 2 or 3 wks ago. My dr and my midwife both believe that infection is a real possibility if we don't get labor going. They suggested misoprostol for induction on monday. My mw will be administering at my home and I will labor and birth at home w/ her present.
I have read up on misoprostol also know as cytotec and it seems like it can be pretty nasty. What are possible natural things that I could take or do to get labor going on its own before monday.
I was thinking blue and black cohosh but didn't know what else might work. I really want to avoid a painful nasty experience.
Thanks
Any suggestions or good or bad experiences w/ misoprostol (cytotec) would be appreciated.


----------



## JessiFish (May 1, 2009)

I was induced at 21 weeks with Cytotec and Pitocin. I wasn't excited about using Cytotec but under the circumstances, I just let the doctor do his thing. It was fine. It worked and there weren't any problems from it. So I guess that was a good experience.


----------



## Paeta16 (Jul 24, 2007)

I am not sure if this would work, but Evening Primrose Oil can cause uterine contractions.

FWIW, I was induced with Cytotec at 23 weeks and my labour was much more painful this time than with my full-term labour (also an induction but only with pitocin and cervadil?). That being said, it could be b/c my body wasn't prepared for birth yet...I don't really know.
Good luck


----------



## MomTo3Blessings (Jan 20, 2006)

Im so sorry for your loss







{{hugs}}

I found out i have a blighted ovum a few weeks ago. its been 4+wks since it stopped growing. my body may finally be doing something on its own. my Dr has the same concern about infection but my midwife is telling me not to rush into anything yet.

cytotec is powerful. i personally wouldnt use it unless I was desperate. some statistics I read said that hemorrage is much more likely when you take it vs. natural miscarriage or D&C. Will you be at the hospital being monitored or at home?

Im taking a lot of red rasp leaf capsules, 4 three times a day. im also taking an herb called Maca which helps regulates hormones. it did miracles fo rme to get my cycles normal so im hoping it will help my body figure out it needs to miscary.

I would encourage you to make a decision you have peace with, not one based on fear. Take some time to think more, research or just think on it. If you have no signs of infection you likely have time to wait until you are ready.

again im very sorry for your loss.


----------



## theboysmama (Sep 21, 2005)

The fact that this is a 2nd tri loss it is treated differently bcs the risk of infection is greater and the chance of the baby going on their own is less likely (not impossible, just less likely than in the first tri).
I will be monitored at home by my hbmw and my dr will be on call so for me that is the best case scenario. D & C isn't an option bcs I am too far along but a D & E is but that is not an option that I want to consider bcs I have to be in the hospital and the mutilate the baby








I am taking rrl as well. I am starting evening primrose oil tonight to soften my cervix and will take some herbs from my mw first thing monday. Then if I still need it she will administer the citotec around 9. I am praying that the other stuff works. I don't want an infection and I would like to have the baby before too long bcs I want it to be as intact as possible.


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

I used mistoprostal with my loss at 22w5d with no issues. I was grateful to be able to spend time with our son.


----------



## theboysmama (Sep 21, 2005)

expatmommy- how long did the whole process take?


----------



## MFuglei (Nov 7, 2002)

I used misoprostal for 2 much earlier losses - one at 8 weeks and one at 10 weeks. Overall my experience was good - and my extensive research as I hemmed and hawed over using it showed a lower rate of complications via misoprostal (medically managed) miscarriage and natural miscarriage as well as a high rate of "satisfaction" among those who used it to induce a miscarriage

I wish you luck. As I said, I have no experience being at the point you are at, as mine was at 10 weeks. I did not have the horror experiences I've read about - and would feel confident if my physicians directed me in that way and were monitoring my progress, that I would feel safe.

In the meantime, I'll just hope things started on their own and you don't have to worry about it. I'm so very sorry to read of this loss.


----------



## Paeta16 (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theboysmama* 
expatmommy- how long did the whole process take?

Not Expat, but I had the same experience. It was more painful than my full-term labour but I think that was b/c my body just wasn't ready to labour and deliver at 23 weeks. I got my first dose of Cytotec at 6pm and got it every 4 hours after that. I gave birth at 10:23am the following morning. I would say mild labour started around 12pm or so and was definitely active labour by 4am.


----------



## mothergoose518 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have had 2 cytotec inductions: one at 35 weeks (live birth) that failed and they had to use somethign else, and then I was induced with my son in January just shy of 18 weeks. With my induction in January it went really well. I did have some side affects of the cytotc - a fever (which I couldn't feel, it didn't make me feel sick at all) and WICKED diahrea. Thankfully the diahrea abated before my son was born - I was terrified he was going to land in a puddle diahrea when I pushed him out but that didn't happen. They administered the cytotec mid to late morning (I would have to reread my birth story to see the exact time) and I delivered him at 5:18pm. My memory is that it took about 9 hours total.

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## theboysmama (Sep 21, 2005)

everyone. Thank you so much for your responses.
I started evening primrose yesterday and all through today. I am taking rrl capsules. I will take herbs prescribed by my we first thing in the morning (around 6:30) and then if still necessary will start the misoprostal around 9 am.
I was going to start herbs today but I was absolutely exhausted. I spent the day napping, picking up my house with the help of a really great friend, and nesting a bit. My room is less cluttered as I assume I will be looking at that for the next couple of days.
I have child care arranged for all day tomorrow, hopefully it won't take longer than that.
I feel rested and ready. I am scared to death but am just so grateful I get to be in my home with a caring midwife.
I will keep you posted.


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theboysmama* 
expatmommy- how long did the whole process take?

About 6-8 hours total. I definitely laboured, but it was very similar (hauntingly similar) to my relatively short labours of my living children.


----------



## dinahx (Sep 17, 2005)

If it isn't too late I really recommend admining the Cytotec sublingually. Good luck mama! I felt the same way you did about keeping the baby whole & I really loved my natural m/c if you can love such a thing. I did use a little cytotec but ultimately mine resolved naturally.


----------



## theboysmama (Sep 21, 2005)

Had our baby boy today. Best case scenario for sure. Took 4 1/2 for the medicine to start working at all so I was worried but then I had light contractions for 1/2 hr then heavier for 1/2 hr then went to the bathroom and he dropped right into my hand. Dh was stepping out of the shower and saw the whole thing. He was intact and beautiful. It was so wonderful to get the opportunity to hold him and spend time with him. We will be doing a family burial at the catholic cemetary near our parish. Maybe it hasn't hit me yet but although I am extremely sad I am amazingly at peace.
Thank you all for your prayers.

(Cross posted in various appropriate posts)


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

Hard times, but I'm glad you got to see and hold your son.


----------



## MomTo3Blessings (Jan 20, 2006)

Im so glad it was quick and peaceful and that you got to hold your sweet baby.


----------

